# Name the person or people in the photo game



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Since it's raining.

First one is easy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

#2

Little thinking on this one


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

#3

Fun photo


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

#2 = QEII in WWII


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

#3 looks like Spicoli


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

#1 Bill Gates and Wozniak


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> #3 looks like Spicoli


#2 was correct

#3-nope


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

First one is Steve Jobs and Bill Gates


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Backcast said:


> #1 Bill Gates and Wozniak


Close


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jdusek said:


> First one is Steve Jobs and Bill Gates


Correct


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Whoever gets #3 can post one for us


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

#3 = Spielberg


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Spielberg, in Jaws.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Try this one. The guy on the right. Bonus points for both


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I will take a guess general Norman Schwarzkopf


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Stormin Norman Schwarzkopf on the right?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

My turn...


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Teddy....


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

*ok, who here,,,*

Guess who...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

the hook said:


> Teddy....


Yup.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

the hook said:


> Guess who...


Lauren Bacall?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

the hook said:


> Guess who...


Aunt Bee


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ Dennis the Menace ^^^


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

How about this feller? haha


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Ryan Seacrest out


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Easy one


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> LOL Ryan Seacrest out


DING DING DING
winner


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Post #25 John Candy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Tough one


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Blake Shelton


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

#30 Blake Shelton


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Dang, you guys are good!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

#27 Bruce Lee


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, dug up a old one. Couple in the photo might be easy but for bonus green, name them all


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dead people who live in a chitty house


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Edison, Bell & I dont know the other 2


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Dead people who live in a chitty house


LOL Maybe but they are all very well known, changed people's lives and very wealthy. I doubt any of them lived in that house at that time.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Henry Ford is one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> Edison, Bell & I dont know the other 2


Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Warren G. Harding and Harvey S. Firestone

I would have loved to hear what they were talking about


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Ok, dug up a old one. Couple in the photo might be easy but for bonus green, name them all


Henry Ford, Edison, Pres. Warren Harding, Henry Firestone....

(greenies dont do me no good..think I been 'frozen' for a couple of years. LOL)

dang, Bill..you posted the answer while I wuz busy googling..


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

bill said:


> Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Warren G. Harding and Harvey S. Firestone
> 
> I would have loved to hear what they were talking about


Probably the Revenue Act


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Tough one..but worth it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

flashlight said:


> Tough one..but worth it!


Audie Murphy ???


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes sir! Very nice!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Who is QEII?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*this not too hard*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Who is QEII?


Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

donkeyman said:


>


Foyt....aaannnnnnd....Kevin Costner


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

OK I'll play also..

How 'bout this guy?


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> OK I'll play also..
> 
> How 'bout this guy?
> 
> View attachment 1685497


JFK?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*classic fight*


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

sboudreaux said:


> JFK?


U got it!

Green to ya!!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

#42, Cale Yarbrough, and Donny Allison?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doing a google search of the images is almost cheating, tho I know, no rules. I'll throw one down, tried to find the most obscure pic of the event.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

bill said:


> Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Warren G. Harding and Harvey S. Firestone
> 
> *I would have loved to hear what they were talking about*


So would have Edison.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Goags said:


> Doing a google search of the images is almost cheating, tho I know, no rules. I'll throw one down, tried to find the most obscure pic of the event.


Nolan Ryan?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll guess... its a beaned batter putting a whoopin' on a pitcher. :slimer:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> Nolan Ryan?


Ding, ding, ding! Winner!


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

Goags said:


> Ding, ding, ding! Winner!


 Second answer could be Robin Ventura catching an *** whipping :headknock is probably what his face felt like


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I'll guess... its a beaned batter putting a whoopin' on a pitcher. :slimer:


Close...Nolan putting a whooping on Ventura. Here's the video...I was there that night. Made us all proud!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's an easy one for some. Try to guess without cheating.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sharon Stone?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Goags said:


> Sharon Stone?


Dang! You better get your eyes checked!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Betty Page


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Goags said:


> Close...Nolan putting a whooping on Ventura. Here's the video...I was there that night. Made us all proud!


My favirite part of this video is at the :16 mark. The melee has already ensued and you can see the ump standing there with his hands on his hips. You just know he thinking there ain't no **** way I'm getting in the middle of that mess.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

jtupper said:


> Betty Page


Winner! 
I figured the color photo would throw some off. I've only seen black & white pictures of her before. I had a hard time finding a pic where she was fully dressed.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Farrah


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I swear I didn't cheat, but confirmed it after my post. How "bout this one...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

the hook said:


> Guess who...


did someone guess this one?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

goags...tommy lee


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> did someone guess this one?


i don't think they guessed it...but they did answer correctly...Miss Bea on The Andy Griffith show. NO WAY, I coulda guessed that. You can right click on the pictures for a google image search, but...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> goags...tommy lee


YUP! Good one


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Warren G. Harding and Harvey S. Firestone
> 
> I would have loved to hear what they were talking about


story behind that photo if you didn't know:

http://www.history.com/news/ford-and-edisons-excellent-camping-adventures


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Goags said:


> i don't think they guessed it...but they did answer correctly...Miss Bea on The Andy Griffith show. NO WAY, I coulda guessed that. You can right click on the pictures for a google image search, but...


Gotta be real if its on the innerweb. I definitely would never have gotten it.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, was Aunt Bee...Guessed correctly....was on this site a year or so back...


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Here ya go.....?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The guy in the Sharks Mouth 

Harbormaster! LMAO.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Gene Simmons


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

*Here is one*

No cheating!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

And another one...


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

2Beez said:


> Second answer could be Robin Ventura catching an *** whipping :headknock is probably what his face felt like


That's Robin Ventura assaulting Nolan's fist with his face.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

#82 willie nelson


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*seeing double*

Willie looks suspiciously like Dave Ward


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Flat Trout said:


> Gene Simmons


 Nope, if you are guessing on post # 79.


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Neil diamond for 79


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Srice said:


> Neil diamond for 79


No Sir...clue, he is from Texas.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

FC. lol, your cat....on the dash..lol,,,,name...Tom...lol


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> FC. lol, your cat....on the dash..lol,,,,name...Tom...lol


Nope. Cat is actually in a movie and he is credited.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Another well known celebrity................................*

Any guesses?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> Any guesses?


Elliott Gould?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

my favorite!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*#94 mont*

The Master.. LOL


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

txbred said:


> my favorite!


Marilyn Monroe (Norma Jean) on her first honeymoon in the 1940's at Catalina Island seashore off the coast of California.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> marilyn monroe (norma jean) on her first honeymoon in the 1940's at catalina island seashore off the coast of california.


winner!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

?


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Clue..Cookoff


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

_Eventus stultorum magister_


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*teddy bears for sale*

who wants a bear


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*off the hip for #102*

Doc Holiday or John Wesley Hardin


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

# 94 is "The Boss" aka Monty-bo. Good one guy!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

BigTim said:


> Doc Holiday or John Wesley Hardin


Incorrect, sir. you're warm though.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

Wyatt Earp..tx bred


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

fattrout said:


> Wyatt Earp..tx bred


Incorrect, sir.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

"Why Johnny Ringo...u look like somebody just walked over your grave"


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

fattrout said:


> "Why Johnny Ringo...u look like somebody just walked over your grave"


u win.

and the pic in your post is the Doc!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Clue..Cookoff


I remember that dude!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> ?


Wendy...before she wuz a blonde..????


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

#103 is Rusty S


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

"Marvin Zindler....Eyewitless News".....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> And another one...


This is Jimi Hendrix, BTW... did I stump everyone?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

donkeyman said:


>


#14 AJ and Dan Gurney on a winners podium somewhere. Probably after a LeMans event win.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Googled the photo AFTER the correct guess and "LeMans" is written on the Goodyear flag behind Gurney.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's another.

SG2


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

smokinguntoo said:


> Here's another.
> 
> SG2


Chris Moneymaker...winner of the WSOP in 2003 I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

How about these guys:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

davis300 said:


> How about these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZZT


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Goags said:


> ZZT


Nice job Goags!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

A little off topic but I want to share these.
http://www.nashvilleportraits.com/2007/web-portraits-gallery.html
SG2


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> ?


Wendy Davis.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Who is this?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Wendy...before she wuz a blonde..????


DiNG DiNG DiNG!! WiNNER!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

From my link above - anybody recognize this guy? If you like country music, try that link. Some great photos.

SG2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ Looks like Ol Jerry Jeff Walker. He loves sangria wine by the way

**Extra credit: Susan Walker


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Had this album along time ago! Anyone know who it is?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mark454 said:


> Had this album along time ago! Anyone know who it is?


Guy Clark?


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Yes, Guy Clark.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txbred said:


> my favorite!


Mrs Tortuga?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> ^^ Looks like Ol Jerry Jeff Walker. He loves sangria wine by the way
> 
> **Extra credit: Susan Walker


Winner winner - chicken dinner!!! Think he looks a little stoned? Been token wacky tabacky!

SG2


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here goes another..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> Here goes another..
> 
> View attachment 1696378


A Mission Eagle?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Goags said:


> A Mission Eagle?


U got it Goags, I thinkz ur cheating somehow...lol

Tom Landry, Mission native!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Goags said:


> A Mission Eagle?


Coach.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Couldn't come up with another "obscure" person photo - so anyone recognize this place? Classmate Hugh McElroy signed the wall. No, it is not in Lockhart.

SG2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bess tootsie


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Bozo said:


> bess tootsie


Correct answer! June Carter, Dave Dudley, Minnie pearl. . .

SG2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterling Moss?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Graham Hill


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

spike404 said:


> Graham Hill


Correct.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Who is this?


Nobody wants to guess this one?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

chumy said:


> Mrs Tortuga?


Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bull Red said:


> Nobody wants to guess this one?


That's John Chissum.

TH


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> That's John Chissum.
> 
> TH


Correct :doowapsta


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's one from my family tree. (Mom's side)


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Do ya give up?


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsm


Bull Red said:


> Here's one from my family tree. (Mom's side)


 Your Uncle that they kept in the closet!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's another one for you race fans.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Bozo said:


> Here's another one for you race fans.


Not J. M. Fangio. Is that perhaps Jack Brabham?

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Waiting! 

SG2


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's one for y'all to guess ...


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Possum.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, another one ...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Yep, another one ...


Purty small image, but going w/ Minnie Pearl


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

partial credit for Pearl? Ha


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Goags said:


> partial credit for Pearl? Ha


I'll go with partial credit on that one.  Didn't realize the photo would be so tiny on here. But it's not Minnie Pearl.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's a different bigger pic of her.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

After my guess, I tried to confirm it, but was wrong. Good one , Spirit, I doubt I'd have ever guessed right. I can live w/ partial credit!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Janis?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Spirit said:


> Yep, another one ...


Stumped me. SWAG: One of the Carters?

Try this one.

SG2


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, that's why the partial credit for Pearl. 

Easy one.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

smokinguntoo said:


> Stumped me. SWAG: One of the Carters?
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> SG2


Still mulling that one...in the meantime, here's an easier one.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

smokinguntoo said:


> Stumped me. SWAG: One of the Carters?
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> SG2


Dale Evans? If it were a boy, I'd say Clint Black.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

smokinguntoo said:


> Stumped me. SWAG: One of the Carters?
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> SG2


Hint: No name calling, but she did it anyway.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Mama Cass.

SG2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Here's one for y'all to guess ...


That's got to be 'possum.


----------

